# Can somone check this Diagram



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Both HD-DVR'S are in the living room with Big TV. DVR#1 is for the Big TV and it works fine. DVR#2 is for the office where the PC and Router is. I think all is hooked up correctly,but i am not sure about the Blu-Ray. I will use the Blu-Ray for Netflex. Blu-Ray M# LG-BD550


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

If you want Netflix, et al from your Blu Ray, you'll need to connect it to your router (or a switch) as well.

You could also relocate DVR#2 to the office, connect both DVR's to ethernet and access MRV via both.

Other than that, everything should work. Do you only have 1 HDMI input on your display? No sound system?


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Blu-ray is connected to the HDMI Switch which is connected to DVR#2 via HDMI then goes to the router via Ethernet cable. The TV in the living room only has one HDMI and the TV in the office does not have HDMI.The sound works just fine in the office,i just don't know how to connect the Blu-ray.Without moving the DVR#2 into the office, how would you connect the Blu-Ray?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Okay, while the winter blizzard is in-progress I've been into the wine, so please excuse any stupid questions or statements in advance.

As-is the Blu-ray will only connect via HDMI & switch to the LR TV. 
The Blu-ray has no interface to DVR #2 or the office. 
The Blu-ray also has no internet interface through HDMI. 
If you want an internet interface for the Blu-ray player then you need an ethernet connection to your Linksys wireless router that is either wired or wireless. 
If wireless then you need a wireless adapter like the WET600N.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

420benz said:


> Blu-ray is connected to the HDMI Switch which is connected to DVR#2 via HDMI then goes to the router via Ethernet cable. The TV in the living room only has one HDMI and the TV in the office does not have HDMI.The sound works just fine in the office,i just don't know how to connect the Blu-ray.Without moving the DVR#2 into the office, how would you connect the Blu-Ray?


As I said, you need to connect the Blu Ray player to an ethernet connection if you want Netflix.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Okay, while the winter blizzard is in-progress I've been into the wine, so please excuse any stupid questions or statements in advance.
> 
> As-is the Blu-ray will only connect via HDMI & switch to the LR TV.
> The Blu-ray has no interface to DVR #2 or the office.
> ...


OK: I am very bad when it comes to this stuff as u can see.Based on the diagram,can someone please rewire this diagram using the WET600n. BTW: What is the difference between the WET600N and my Linksys Wireless-G WRT54G2? Do i need both?


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

dettxw said:



> Okay, while the winter blizzard is in-progress I've been into the wine, so please excuse any stupid questions or statements in advance.
> 
> As-is the Blu-ray will only connect via HDMI & switch to the LR TV.
> The Blu-ray has no interface to DVR #2 or the office.
> ...


Can you redo my diagram so it will work correctly?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No, I cannot as there's too many unknowns.

I've stated the solution three times already. You need to connect your Blu Ray player to your router.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm assuming that your Linksys router is attached to your ISP modem.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

koji68 said:


> I'm assuming that your Linksys router is attached to your ISP modem.
> 
> View attachment 24696


Yes.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

So based on your diagram,i need two ethernet cables to the router. Running all of those cables was a big PITA.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

You could get a cheap switch and do this









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833124005


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

420benz said:


> Yes.


WAN on this router is Internet which is connected to Ethernet on the Modem.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

koji68 said:


> You could get a cheap switch and do this
> 
> View attachment 24697
> 
> ...


With this setup,will i be able to record from the living room and the office and watch them on both TV'S?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

No, DVR #1 would need to be connected to the internet as well.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> No, DVR #1 would need to be connected to the internet as well.


OK So i guess i can connect DVR#1 into the Linksys EZX55W via Ethernet is that correct?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, that's correct.

If you're going to use ethernet for MRV, you don't need to connect DVR #2 directly to the living room TV either.


You'll also have to contact Directv to activate MRV which will be $3 per month.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeap. And your TV too.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

koji68 said:


> Yeap. And your TV too.


The TV does not need to be connected to the switch.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Yes, that's correct.
> 
> If you're going to use ethernet for MRV, you don't need to connect DVR #2 directly to the living room TV either.
> 
> You'll also have to contact Directv to activate MRV which will be $3 per month.


If DVR#2 is not connected to the HDMI switch which is connected to the LR TV, then how can i watch recorded programs on the DVR#2? Also what is MRV?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

420benz said:


> If DVR#2 is not connected to the HDMI switch which is connected to the LR TV, then how can i watch recorded programs on the DVR#2? Also what is MRV?


MRV=Multi-Room Viewing, also called Whole Home. There's a whole forum dedicated to it, so you might want to start by reading as many threads in there as you can.

DVR#1 is not connected to the office TV, but you were planning on watching shows from it in the office, no?

Same way.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> MRV=Multi-Room Viewing, also called Whole Home. There's a whole forum dedicated to it, so you might want to start by reading as many threads in there as you can.
> 
> DVR#1 is not connected to the office TV, but you were planning on watching shows from it in the office, no?
> 
> Same way.


No I want to be able to watch shows from DVR#2 on both TV'S


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

420benz said:


> No I want to be able to watch shows from DVR#2 on both TV'S


That's not quite what you said earlier.



420benz said:


> With this setup,will i be able to record from the living room and the office and watch them on both TV'S?


If that's all you want then the drawing should be fine. Why do you have DVR#2 connected to ethernet?


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> That's not quite what you said earlier.
> 
> If that's all you want then the drawing should be fine. Why do you have DVR#2 connected to ethernet?


Wife wants Netflix with out waiting for DVD's.
BTW: You mentioned that i would have to pay 3.00 to D*. Is there something they must do for this to work?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

420benz said:


> Wife wants Netflix with out waiting for DVD's.
> BTW: You mentioned that i would have to pay 3.00 to D*. Is there something they must do for this to work?


I understand the Netflix part, that's why your Blu Ray player is connected to ethernet. My quesion is, why is your DVR#2 connected?

Since you're not doing MRV, there's no reason to contact D* or pay the $3 per month.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I understand the Netflix part, that's why your Blu Ray player is connected to ethernet. My quesion is, why is your DVR#2 connected?
> 
> Since you're not doing MRV, there's no reason to contact D* or pay the $3 per month.


We are retired and when not on vacation on a cruise,we watch a lot of TV. With two HD-DVR'S i can record more shows, plus i received it FREE with no monthly fee.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

420benz said:


> we are retired and when not on vacation on a cruise,we watch a lot of tv. With two hd-dvr's i can record more shows, plus i received it free with no monthly fee.


omg.

Why do you have your second dvr connected to ethernet??????


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

Check the diagram.Both DVR'S are connected via HDMI switch. Ethernet runs from DVR#2 to the office TV. through the router.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Dude, I don't know if English isn't your first language or what the problem is, but you're really starting to irritate me.



420benz said:


> Check the diagram.


The damn thing is memorized by now.



420benz said:


> Both DVR'S are connected via HDMI switch.


That has nothing to do with my question.



420benz said:


> Ethernet runs from DVR#2 to the office TV. through the router.


First, your diagram (that you asked me to check yet again) does not show that your DVR#2 is connected to the office TV via the router, it just shows it connected to the router.

Second, even if it did, I'll try asking this for the FOURTH time. WHY? What are you trying to accomplish by connecting your DVR to ethernet?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Dude, I don't know if English isn't your first language or what the problem is, but you're really starting to irritate me.
> 
> The damn thing is memorized by now.
> 
> ...


SORRY! I won't irritate you anymore.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

And I won't help anymore.

Don't understand why you continually refused to answer a direct question asked multiple times regarding the set-up that YOU wanted help with.

In case it wasn't clear: YOU DO NOT NEED TO CONNECT YOUR DVR TO ETHERNET.


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

OK Based on the diagram in post #14 i do not need the Ethernet cable from DVR#2 that runs to the Ethernet switch. Is that correct?


----------



## 420benz (Dec 20, 2006)

BTW: First i was told that i needed two ethernet cables to the router. Then i was told to run Ethernet from DVR#2. Now i am told i don't need the cable from DVR#2. I think you can understand my confusion. I will not use that cable and see if it works. Thanks for all of your patients.


----------

